# Expand recording options for Season Passes



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I'd like to see more recording options for Season Passes. Specifically, I'd like a Days-of-the-Week filter with individual checkbox selections for Sunday through Saturday and non-checkbox selections for "Any Day", "Weekdays" and "Weekends". Selecting "Any Day" should check all of the day-of-the-week selections, "Weekdays" should check Monday through Friday, leaving Sunday and Saturday unchecked and selecting "Weekends" should check Sunday and Saturday, leaving all others unchecked. Having used "Any Day", "Weekdays" or "Weekends", you should be able to go to any day of the week and check or uncheck it.

Additionally, there should be a Start Time Range specification. I'd like to be able to say "Record this program when it airs on any day of the week except Saturday, starting at or after 8 PM but before 11 PM". Popular, long-running programs sometimes have old reruns airing during the day or very late night on their local network affiliate; it'd be nice to be able to eliminate those by saying "only record it when it airs in primetime". (I never use "First Run Only" because I don't trust the data service to always get it right. Also, I occasionally record a rerun that I somehow missed).


----------



## bcwaller (Nov 6, 2007)

It sounds pretty complicated, but something could be done to help out with this problem. I'm recording "The Daily Show" twice a night this week, and I'm assuming it is the same issue. I have not seen it, but "The Tonight Show" had a similar problem on the Verizon DVR where it would record the original airing and then a re-run of the same show (guide had no description) at 2 AM.

I have had great luck with First Fun only. You might be better off choosing that and using the To Do list to see what will and will not be recorded. You still have to check it, but the unit will record fewer shows in case space is an issue.


----------

